# will goats eat chicken eggs?



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

just wondering.  I can't find where my chickens are laying thier eggs (we only have 2 hens currently and they hang out mostly where the goats are.) I am wondering if my goats are possibly eating the eggs?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Probably snakes are eating them. Or else they are laying in a really bizarre place.

One of ours used to lay in the hay feeders -- our goats never touched the eggs.


----------



## susie in ms (Jul 11, 2007)

We have one chicken that insist on laying in my peace lily on our poarch!  The others lay in the chicken house.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

If you could confine them for a week to 10 days in the coop, or wherever you want them to lay, they MAY begin to do so, and they MAY remember once they're free ranging again. (Hopefully.)

NeHi


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Days are getting shorter too; possible they've stopped for the winter already?


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I found my hens laying on the floor in the straw of the goat pen. The goats would then trample the eggs which would disappear into the bedding, or be eaten by the chickens.  I did see a doe sniff a busted egg once, she then made a face of disgust *who would want to eat _that_ ?* 

I would suspect the chickens over goats if the eggs are being eaten.


----------



## Obe-Willow (Sep 21, 2006)

I had a alpine doe that loved eggs and her and the chicken were best friends the chicken would lay her eggs in the hay feeders and granny would eat them. 
I think it was a deal they had granny would make sure the raccoons would not eat her and the chicken would thank her in eggs  

But none of my other goats will touch them so I guess it depends on the goat.

Marisa


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

My chickens will lay in the corners of the goat pens, and the goats do eat the eggs. They don't eat the shells though, so you'd probably see broken shells.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

DocM said:


> My chickens will lay in the corners of the goat pens, and the goats do eat the eggs. They don't eat the shells though, so you'd probably see broken shells.


My chickens would eat the shells.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't fergit ta check yer hay feeders for them missin eggs! Cleaned out one just yesterday and found a pullet egg. Missing chickens can even be found burrowed in the tunnels the goats make.


----------

